# Splashin around!!



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

nuff said..


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oooo FUN!! So dirty!! LOL


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I hates the mud! Used to like to play in it but now I stick to the rocks. My current rig is a cj7 stretched 30"


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Different toys for different times  The park we go to in south Alabama is called Boggs and Boulders!!





hash,, check out some of my youtube vids..

this is my buddy Gary .. also a CJ


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Killer video! Redog is building a jeep but won't post pictures!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

need a car wash man lol looks like fun though


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

We have a hell of a lot of fun with the jeeps! Never mind the rattling air compressor in the second video with my wife wheeling.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

hell ya man.. hell ya!!!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

HJ, back in my yj days.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! Looks like fun! I learned how to drive in a '79 Renegade CJ7 3 speed. Think was so old, if you didn't lock the wheel, you could start it without the key, and didn't need to press the clutch in at all to shift gears! My daddy wouldn't let me do any mudding or rock climbing.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> WOW! Looks like fun! I learned how to drive in a '79 Renegade CJ7 3 speed. Think was so old, if you didn't lock the wheel, you could start it without the key, and didn't need to press the clutch in at all to shift gears! My daddy wouldn't let me do any mudding or rock climbing.


I have an 80 model now, I'd let you climb rocks with it.


----------



## boygeorge (Aug 2, 2013)

Whoah, that's sticky mud and fun! The rattler waterfall climb is incredible!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

hashbrown said:


> I have an 80 model now, I'd let you climb rocks with it.


Sweet! Guess I'm makina. Trip your way then lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

